# What kinda subs you got?



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

Much like the speaker question poll...


----------



## Trevor57 (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

rockford fosgate, and kicker


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

(3) Eclipse 88100 DVC..


----------



## killer-duber (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Johnny Blaze)*

Gauss and old school pyle


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Two 12" Apline Type R's.....


----------



## somewhere else (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Polk Audio


----------



## JimmPTL (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

What r the top of the line 12 in say.....up round 300watt subs now? JL?


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

soon to be either a DD (Digital Designs) or MTX owner....


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (2KGTI-t)*

Who has the Audiomobile MASS?
That's supposed to be a pretty kick ass sub.


[Modified by cratz2, 7:17 PM 9-5-2001]


----------



## Hawaiiracerboy (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

I have 3 10" RF DVC and damn there heavy


----------



## flyinhighgti (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (somewhere else)*

I second PolkAudio and I luv the Infinity Basslink sub.


----------



## VR6_Roman (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (flyinhighgti)*

MMMMM i have one 12" Image Dynamics v.2 IDQ DVC


----------



## Freestyler (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (VR6_Roman)*

I have 2 - 15" Image Dynamics IDW's here ........ love everything about them


----------



## Siper2 (Mar 23, 1999)

A single Boston Acoustics Competitor 10" in my Impreza.
-S2-


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Orion HCCA 10d's x2 w/Soundstream 1002 amp! http://****************.com/smile/emsmilep.gif


----------



## P (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (vwgtirob)*

Orion XTR 3 15" and a eathquake annihilator 800


----------



## JellyBean (May 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (P)*

2 DVC Alpine Type R 12's


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Single Infinity Perfect 10. Hit 142.6db


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (jerk)*

2 Memphis HP 10" subs...need only 0.5 cu. ft. each, and they pound with the heavy stuff and move for the quick stuff (in other words, good for both SQ and SPL).


----------



## 84gtifreak (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (davidpg)*

2 10 jl 10w6 and a rockford punch 500...... hurts to be in my back seat!!! http://****************.com/smile/emsmilep.gif


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Single Image Dynamics IDMax 12 v.2 D2.


----------



## JellyBean (May 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (zerind)*

Got rid of the Alpine Type R's and got 2 12 inch Polk Momo's


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (JellyBean)*

Quiznos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

Man... I put this post up 25 days ago and I've already bought and sold an Infinity Perfect and have Illusion Audio subs on the way.
That's crazy. Crazy, I tell ya!


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2x JL 10w0 sealed box, bridged to a PrecisionPower PCX-250


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2 X Boston Acoustics 8", custom professionally-designed ported isobaric box. Very tight bass, no boom.


----------



## VRSexed (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Image Dynamics IDQ12 DVC v.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94VWGolfGTI (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

1 Kicker S15L7...


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (94VWGolfGTI)*

I swear by Kicker..
Passatrcr


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Illusion Audio. If you want the best buy the best.


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (I_Fly_GTi)*

L7 10 in a ported box built to kicker specs. People swear there must be two twelves in my car before I pop the hatch to show them


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

JL Audio 10w0 in a custom bandpass box
"People swear there must be two twelves in my car before I pop the hatch to show them"
Same here! My box was custom built to JL specs by a friend/great box-builder. Also- pushed by a 50w x 2 Fosgate Punch amp bridged to 100w x 1 (birth certificate says tested at 196w though







).


[Modified by NightFlyerGTI, 3:08 PM 10-22-2001]


----------



## Be Lippy!! (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Image Dynamics IDQ12 DVC v.2 is pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Be Lippy!!)*

So... who all voted for Illusion Audio?


----------



## Tornado Red 1.8T (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2 Eclipse Aluminum 88120 DVC can't wait to install them, i bought 2 Kenwood Excelon amps (1200x1 max) to power them, cant wait!


----------



## Ringo (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So... who all voted for Illusion Audio?[HR][/HR]​I would be one....


----------



## silentA3 (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Juicejetta3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PPI C2's DID YOU FORGET PPI?[HR][/HR]​i have 2 PPI pro 12's


----------



## ~DJ~ (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

try memphis if you guys get a chance, and spend the extra $$$ for the competition speakers, I got the 12's and boy they hit so hard its crazy... I already blew out my rear windshield once haha.. powerful $hit


----------



## nshadel1 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (~DJ~)*

hey i got two earthquake subs in a box for sale, email me if anyone is interested


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (nshadel1)*

I love my boston acoustic pro-series 12"







I know they're not,"the best",but i'm not trying to win any contests .


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Power Acoustik.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (vdubjb)*










One day..


----------



## Ricanchef (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2 JL Audio 15" WO with a Rockford 800w Power series and a Rockford 200w Punch for my 4 compnent sets. Even though my box is not the right measurement it "Regulates the funk"


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

PPI flat piston pro series http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great sound quality, really hammers too


----------



## Raganoo (Oct 11, 2001)

1 Orion hcca 15d powered by an orion hcca275r. 150db's and climbing.


----------



## Jn2rons (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Shop in Montclair Ca, works on a couple of Snoops cars (Dark Blue Porsche, Greenish gangstar looking car named Annie Mae?, and another hooptie) Porsche was having Performance Tekniques installed so I figured I couldn't go wrong. Sales person said that they're made by PPI/Orion.








Bumps hard as f^(k though!!


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (OBRUTSTOGI)*

3 JL 10w6's, i love them, sound so good, bump so well, i hope this pic shows up


----------



## MTVW (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (timmybgood)*

2 12inch Kicker Competitions old Alpine 4/3/2 Duocircut....sounds great...still


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

one jl 8w6. Just enough to fill in the lows. I dont need to let everyone know I am coming. Besides, I want to listen to my music, not be murdered by it!


----------



## jonnyblaze1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Johnny Blaze)*

Hey Johnny Blaze
do you have any truck space left with those huge 88100s???? I know they are only 10" but the size of the magnets on those things and the volume required for those suckers, it big!!!! What are you using to run those babies??


----------



## Don't Have One (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (jonnyblaze1.8T)*

Who voted the a/d/s? 
That's what I have and man do they bump!! I have the aluminum cone 12's...


----------



## NeedAdubVR6 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (somewhere else)*

Another Marylander for Polk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (NeedAdubVR6)*

18 inch jbl gti (1800GTi, old model) bustin' my head open every time I listen to westbam


----------



## 2LmkIGTI (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

I have Infinity Beta series speakers all the way from tweets to 15" sub. 1 15" and 2 8" Good enough for me. Sub only needs 1.2 cubic foot. 8's only need 0.2 cubic foot. Removable fiberglass enclosure for autocross..8's go in foot well behind back seat. NO SUCH THING AS BEST BRAND. Depends on your musical taste, and your brand allegiance. I have been in Car Audio Industry for 9 years. I use to build home and car speaker enclosures in school for fun. Not all of us are jackasses who want to drw pure attention, and have rattle. Fun, hobbyot for money or babes. . So don't believe anything, unless you look at the Theille Small perameters. If a sales guy, or techy can't explain what a Theille Small parameter is, tell them to eat it.... I got yo boom boom.... (!)******;(


----------



## acveka (Apr 7, 2001)

There's a 10" Polk MOMO in my room waiting to enter my car


----------



## TKBLAZER (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

1 10" Boston Cometitor i'm gonna get a 12" W3 to see how it sounds in my car soon.


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*HAHA ..*

I've got a 12" Volfenhag sub.
Real cheap poop. don't get it, lol. It sounds okay for the money, but it's made in china and its a poseur sub. Made to look like a german company made it.









Performance Teknique Sub = Made In China
Volfenhag Sub = Made In China 
Volfenhag = Red
Performance Teknique = Silver 

The "Performance Teknique" and the "Volfenhag" brand subs are made by the same company. I'm pretty sure the same company owns other flea market brands like Pyramid, Rockwood etc ...
I'm happy with the sub for the price, but it isn't exactly as loud as I had expected. 
Go with something like ..
Infinity Perfects
Alpine Type-R
Audiobahn ALUM
Image Dynamics
Planet Audio
There are MANY others. just take your pick!








Dan


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Hmm... I like my Kenwood 10" and matching amp. Sounds good and the price and quality are right.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Gewinn)*

I have an old skool HiFonics 12" Zues, a HiFonics 10" Olympian and 2 Blau Pro 10s. None of which are currently installed in any of my dubs. But all of which will have a home sometime w/in the next year or so.
Tim


----------



## RavenTT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Phase Linear Aliante 12 Ltd


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (RavenTT)*

I gad two L7 solobarick kicker 12'' the square ones with a 1000 watt amp, I was going deaf so I had to sell it , now i got just one 15'' solobaric im not going deaf but now my car rattles like hell














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (jerk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Single Infinity Perfect 10. Hit 142.6db[HR][/HR]​Do you do db drags, or IDBL?



[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 8:39 PM 2-15-2002]


----------



## jiggyjames79 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

I plan to get a Panasonic CD Changer with a 15" JL Audio Subwoofer...I just sample it today in Fremont, California..wooh damn it's crystal clear!!!!!


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

JL Audio is the benchmark.... You walk into a store, and someone asks about your new XYZ sub... Salesperson replies, "It's like the W3, it's louder than a W0, cheaper than a W6... Kicker and Fosgate both have incredible competition teams in IASCA/USAC as well!
~josh


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

i have three jl's and my girlfriend has two crossfires (they kick) but i want three oz audio 12's


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Tornado Red 1.8T)*

Eclipse 88100TiDVC 10” Subwoofer baby, powered by a Class D Memphis ST500D amp! I love it!
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

WOW! great to see JL way ahead of the pack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (craig20v)*

How does the JL product line stack up against Eclipse Titanium Series? Has anybody tested them side by side?
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (rjcoulston)*

the only speaker that contends with the Ti from the JL fam, are the new W7's.
put it this way, you give a 10W7 500-1000 watts and that thing will outperform 2 10W3's which are loud. The Ti's are a little cheaper, they require less wattage, but the W7 is probably going to be the cleanest sub on the market and will annhilate a Ti in spl. I heard two 12W7's running 500 watts a piece through 2 JL5001's and you could hear the amp clipping through the speaker...it wants about 1000 watts to be happy and heard that it can handle 3000!!!


----------



## panic (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (craig20v)*

guess no one runs mccullys anymore huh


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (panic)*

I find it funny all the time when people ask me what I have and I tell the JL 10W6's and they ask why do you run those this brand XYZ are far better. But it looks as if I might not be the only one that likes JL.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (craig20v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the only speaker that contends with the Ti from the JL fam, are the new W7's.
put it this way, you give a 10W7 500-1000 watts and that thing will outperform 2 10W3's which are loud. The Ti's are a little cheaper, they require less wattage, but the W7 is probably going to be the cleanest sub on the market and will annhilate a Ti in spl. I heard two 12W7's running 500 watts a piece through 2 JL5001's and you could hear the amp clipping through the speaker...it wants about 1000 watts to be happy and heard that it can handle 3000!!!







[HR][/HR]​I gave the W7's a good listen the other day. Tremendous, monstrous bass, but I felt it was a little too much for me. I don't feel it gave crisp or detail-oriented bass, so much as a healthy dose of solid bottom-end. I think it would be a great sub for somebody running a competition-grade system, but my 10" Eclipse Titaniums offer really detailed bass. It's quicker and more responsive I think.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Haulass Hyena)*

W7 ownz all of you!
~josh


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (rjcoulston)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the only speaker that contends with the Ti from the JL fam, are the new W7's.
put it this way, you give a 10W7 500-1000 watts and that thing will outperform 2 10W3's which are loud. The Ti's are a little cheaper, they require less wattage, but the W7 is probably going to be the cleanest sub on the market and will annhilate a Ti in spl. I heard two 12W7's running 500 watts a piece through 2 JL5001's and you could hear the amp clipping through the speaker...it wants about 1000 watts to be happy and heard that it can handle 3000!!!








I gave the W7's a good listen the other day. Tremendous, monstrous bass, but I felt it was a little too much for me. I don't feel it gave crisp or detail-oriented bass, so much as a healthy dose of solid bottom-end. I think it would be a great sub for somebody running a competition-grade system, but my 10" Eclipse Titaniums offer really detailed bass. It's quicker and more responsive I think.
R. Jason Coulston[HR][/HR]​Yeah but was the box set up for Acustical accuracy or for being a DB monster. alot of people forget that with sub enclosuers. because do to popular beliefs. Most of the time when you go to a shop to listen to a sub the boxes are made to be boomy. That sells more subs that having the sub in a box for acustical accuracy. Most poeple that pop in to by a sub, don't have trained ear, nor is a big open room and display area a place to listen to a sub.


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

i have 1 10w7 in the jl ho box and it puts out 147.7db with my ppi amp. the w7 does rule every one.


----------



## okan_gti (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (killer-duber)*

my system is in my sig.


[Modified by okan_gti, 7:02 PM 4-29-2002]


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah but was the box set up for Acustical accuracy or for being a DB monster. alot of people forget that with sub enclosuers. because do to popular beliefs. Most of the time when you go to a shop to listen to a sub the boxes are made to be boomy. That sells more subs that having the sub in a box for acustical accuracy. Most poeple that pop in to by a sub, don't have trained ear, nor is a big open room and display area a place to listen to a sub.[HR][/HR]​That's an excellent point. How do you know that you've had the right box built for your subs? I have an attractive box that was custom-fit into the back of my car that blends nicely with the interior, but now I'm wondering if it's the right box to get the best acoustics out of the sub. Any help would be appreciated, as I'll have my set-up rebuilt to get better audio if I can.
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (rjcoulston)*

I should have *luv-a-dubs* 2 12" Infinty subs and 500 watt Rockford Fosgate by next week. BUMP!! BUMP!! 


[Modified by rolymoly, 1:20 PM 3-16-2002]


----------



## Rave'nGTi (May 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (rolymoly)*

Had two infinity 10" Kappa's (the GREEN ones







) in the mustang... custom box molded into the spare tire well.... amp was hidden up inside the rear deck... no one ever had any clue a system was there... even turned on, cause I had the gain turned down to just 1/8th inch above all the way off.... no bass boost... etc. Sounded like a good home system kind of bass
Single JL 10w3 for the dub


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Rave'nGTi)*

JL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## o1gtivr6 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2 12" alpine type r.......running off an alpine mrvt757


----------



## Anton_box (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

Alpine type R's


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Overboost)*

I saw this 10" bazooka at the flea market & asked the guy
-"How much ?"
-"Ten bucks"
-"...mmmm, does it work ?"
(looking at his friend while smiling...)
-"Ah yeah."
-"..mmm, i'll take it."
Well, it worked, but it was buzzing like crazy...
The rubber around the cone had unglued over the year
so i glued all of it back. No more buzzing !
Turns out it can handle close to 100 watts
and it's been working great ever since.
There is no writing whatsoever on it . NoName.
I've grown to love bazookas for their design simplicity.
The shape is a perfect resonnance box and it's easy to 
stick anywhere in the car (removing is fast) and is easy
to cary around by the 'breather' hole !


----------



## SilverGolf1.8t (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Frankulie)*

I have one Cerwin Vega Stroker that blows my mind everytime I get in the car! *AND ITS FOR SALE!!* Check sig....


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (SilverGolf1.8t)*

3 12" JL Subs, only the W0's, but in JL's box. FOR SALE!!


----------



## gremlin2049 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

3 planet audio 12's baby!
these things rock the world. i am going to upgrade to either a 4th 12 or get 2 more 10s. i swear, you all need to bow down to planet audio. these things are rated at 500 RMS each, that is not PEAK, but continous! damn that hurts!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (gremlin2049)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3 planet audio 12's baby!
these things rock the world. i am going to upgrade to either a 4th 12 or get 2 more 10s. i swear, you all need to bow down to planet audio. these things are rated at 500 RMS each, that is not PEAK, but continous! damn that hurts![HR][/HR]​Well if thats all you are concerned about is RMS power, hell the Cerwin Vega Stroker 12" is 1000 Watts RMS, Thats 500 Watts RMS per Coil.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

2 rockford DVC 12's. the old school DVC's







they rock all


----------



## Ginster Gibbster (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Quiznos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​HA HA HA!!!!! ROTFL!!!! That's funny!!!
One 10" Pioneer IMPP in a custom box. But seriously... Don't laugh here. I've had this sub for AGES - we're talking like 6 maybe 7 years here. I've NEVER had a problem and it's done it's job well - so no complaints from me!


----------



## LightmanE300 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Ginster Gibbster)*

I have a stock MONSOON baby! It f**kin sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Getting the factory rewire and jl stealth box with 10w3 in it. Fits in the spare tire well, hidden under trunk liner.


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

kicker xpl 25th aniversary 12" subs... these have the chrome basket...


----------



## J*Gee (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (2KGTI-t)*

2 Infinity Perfect 12's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Psychoman (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (gremlin2049)*

Gremlin you got 3 12" planet audios too.. Cool.
I have mine is sealed enclosure facing back of my trunk.


----------



## JohnWohl (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Psychoman)*

2 Audiomobile MASS 12 DVC in a 5.25ft ported box with loading boards 4in in front of the subs, havent got metered yet but my roommates S10 extreme did 152.3 at USAC world finals in KC last year and it's louder than that so I dunno, maybe 152.5-153?


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

I have '97 Kicker Competition (10's)


----------



## okan_gti (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (GreenBeetle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Two 12" Apline Type R's..... [HR][/HR]​
me too as of tonight








well i don't got them in yet...
next week or the week after...i'm waiting for my amp to come in....i'm getting an mrd 300...he has 1 mrd 500 maybe i'll change and go with the 500 i dunno...


----------



## IndigoBlue1.8t (Sep 24, 2001)

Out of those 106 with JL Audio subs, what models do you have? W0,1,3,6,7 etc?


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (150dB Golf4)*

Treo - actually have 4 of the 12.44 SSs for sale - anyone...anyone...anyone?


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who has the Audiomobile MASS?
That's supposed to be a pretty kick ass sub.[HR][/HR]​they are...i sat in a honda civic wagon with about 6 of those...cleared my sinuses right up


----------



## M0 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

I got some JL-W0's in my reach any opinions on buyiong this for $100 with the box? 2 subs


----------



## Dave_VR6 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (okan_gti)*

i have the same coming in today.. almost.. 2 10" alpine Rs, and an mrd500
-Dave


----------



## TURBODIESEL (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (JellyBean)*









Too many wires..








four of em


----------



## College Dub (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (TURBODIESEL)*

If you want loud, there's probably a reason that the two loudest (to my knowledge) vehicles around right now are kicker vehicles. Alma Gates and some yellow mini-van. They both use Kicker Solobaric L7's. I think they both use 10 inchers, at least Alma does. I heard this thing at Carlisle and OMG it's ridiculous. But, I'm more into detailed, quick bass then boomy. Man, I need to do some research. 
I have a single 12" Orion Cobalt sub in a Orion bandpass box. it's ridiculously effecient and loud, just not detailed








-Alan


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (College Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want loud, there's probably a reason that the two loudest (to my knowledge) vehicles around right now are kicker vehicles. Alma Gates and some yellow mini-van. They both use Kicker Solobaric L7's. I think they both use 10 inchers, at least Alma does. I heard this thing at Carlisle and OMG it's ridiculous. But, I'm more into detailed, quick bass then boomy. Man, I need to do some research. 
I have a single 12" Orion Cobalt sub in a Orion bandpass box. it's ridiculously effecient and loud, just not detailed








-Alan
[HR][/HR]​
Woah...you also have to look at the fact that when you get into competition like Alma - it's more of a science, do you knwo how much money and how many people go into the development of the beast? You're saying the loudest vehicles....have you ever had the opportunity to talk to alma on a one on one basis - she's an awesome lady and she'll let you pick her brain on this stuff and not complain about it at all....anywyas....what i was getting at is having a loud sub for a street beater and having an SPL vehicle are completely different things - believe me - her truck is probably tuned upwards of 60 - 70 Hz where as your street beaters are tuned to around 35Hz, why? because if they were tuned to such a high frequency as these monster SPL vehicles no one would want to listen to them cause they'd sound like arse....now if you're interested in going with 30 10" subs - then yeah - that might be the way to go - but I have yet to see those subs do anything at a local show that's worth mentioning - your best bet is to do some research and learn about what you're getting into....trust me on this one - you won't regret it - if anything you will learn to appreciate your system a lot more than the average jo schmo.....One more thing - has anyon ever seen the L7s in an SQ vehicle that actually won something (other than a local show?) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (College Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want loud, there's probably a reason that the two loudest (to my knowledge) vehicles around right now are kicker vehicles. Alma Gates and some yellow mini-van. They both use Kicker Solobaric L7's. I think they both use 10 inchers, at least Alma does. I heard this thing at Carlisle and OMG it's ridiculous. But, I'm more into detailed, quick bass then boomy. Man, I need to do some research. 
I have a single 12" Orion Cobalt sub in a Orion bandpass box. it's ridiculously effecient and loud, just not detailed








-Alan
[HR][/HR]​Actually you do need to do more research, because Team Gates lately have been playing catch up. There have been others that have been beating Gates, and doing it with less subs and power. Also some have been doing it without a mega sponsorship. Granted that most of these people have sponsorships, but to the extent of what Team gates gets, not that much. Granted Alma was and still is a factor. She is the mother of DB drags, and has very much been a donminent factor that has shaped DB Drags as we see them today. But just to give some of you all the heads up here are the curent Brain Splattering DB records:
These are taken from DB Drags Format This is a different Format than the IASCA IDBL which Team gates: You'll have to chose to see current World records or w/ seaonal history.
http://www.termpro.com/asp/worldrecords1.asp 
This is the USAC results so far this year, click on the results link. 
http://www.soundoff.org/usac1.htm 
Here are the current IASCA IDBL's 2001 Results
http://www.iasca.com/idblreez.htm 


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 2:50 PM 5-7-2002]


----------



## RodeoSS (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

digital designs all the way


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

Actually - to correct you on this one but not to sound like an arse - Alma isn't "sponsored" I asked her about this on AIM - she chose to not be sponsored because she wanted to be able to do what she wanted and say what she wanted....that's why people can ask her about equipment and she will give you her gods honnest opponion - not something that's been influenced by what Kicker has told her to say....
also - DD sure as heck isn't a clean sub - by any means......but if you're looking for SPL and a cone that looks like it's been glued on my some 3 year onld then by all means!! (Unless they've changed their production methods - the last few i've seen have looked like this!)


[Modified by Red GTi VR6, 10:51 PM 5-7-2002]


----------



## RodeoSS (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

you obviously kno nothing about DD, so dont talk, you look like a moron. DD woofers were first used as studio drivers, they have some of the best SQ out there. people eventually found out that they were built like tanks and could handle massive amounts of power, so they used them in comps. tell me what sub is gonna sound good in a big ass ported box tuned for high spl #s... none. in a more SQ oriented install DD drivers can have awesome SQ, and still have a large amount of output. also, cone glued on? wtf are you talkin about.... didnt kno they glued them.... u mean dust cap?? last time I checked the dust cap didnt affect the sound........................ next time do not bash a product that you are not educated to make a comment on


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (RodeoSS)*

lol - wow - i think i set of a pissed off an angry rodent or something....LOL - yes i ment the dust cap - so sorry!!! never once have i seen a successful SQ vehicle run DDs - also studio and car audio are 2 different things, but I think you're a little too defensive to be talking to right now - i might get eaten alive or somehting....and i still have more finals to take, can't risk being eaten alive =/


----------



## RodeoSS (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol - wow - i think i set of a pissed off an angry rodent or something....LOL - yes i ment the dust cap - so sorry!!! never once have i seen a successful SQ vehicle run DDs - also studio and car audio are 2 different things, but I think you're a little too defensive to be talking to right now - i might get eaten alive or somehting....and i still have more finals to take, can't risk being eaten alive =/







[HR][/HR]​sorry sorry, all i meant was that a DD wont sound good in a SPL install. also, a sub in the studio is gonna sound good in a car, SQ is SQ is SQ. all that changes is SPL due to cabin gain. my bad for gettin angry, its just that I hate it when someone falsly bad mouths a product


----------



## College Dub (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (RodeoSS)*

This is why i love the vortex. Thanks for the corrections. Like i said "to my knowledge" and apparently my knowledge ain't what i thought it was








I do know that those vehicles are incredibly specialized and expensive. Thanks for the differing views guys/gals.
-Alan


----------



## RodeoSS (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (College Dub)*

Infinity Perfect 12








DD 9015








Both








Close up of the 9015








In the right box a DD woofer can sound awesome and still get quite loud!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually - to correct you on this one but not to sound like an arse - Alma isn't "sponsored" I asked her about this on AIM - she chose to not be sponsored because she wanted to be able to do what she wanted and say what she wanted....that's why people can ask her about equipment and she will give you her gods honnest opponion - not something that's been influenced by what Kicker has told her to say....
also - DD sure as heck isn't a clean sub - by any means......but if you're looking for SPL and a cone that looks like it's been glued on my some 3 year onld then by all means!! (Unless they've changed their production methods - the last few i've seen have looked like this!)

[Modified by Red GTi VR6, 10:51 PM 5-7-2002][HR][/HR]​Uh, come again about sponsorship?? http://www.carsound.com/news/archives/8_06_99_1.shtml 
And
http://www.kicker.com/kcsc/mainx.show_page?p_filename=SBNdBWR.htm 
and
http://www.kicker.com/kcsc/mainx.show_page?p_filename=BeastinNYC.htm 
and
http://www.kicker.com/kcsc/mainx.show_page?p_filename=TeamGates.htm 
The only way I think Alma can say she is not sponsored, Is if she no longer any part of Team Gates, and if she is competeing with anothe vehicle that does not bear kicker equipment.


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 6:29 PM 5-8-2002]


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

Ummmmm - being that I talked dirrectly to her about it......she's not bound by those companies......they wanted to give her the product - she said ok - but she is by no means bound....


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ummmmm - being that I talked dirrectly to her about it......she's not bound by those companies......they wanted to give her the product - she said ok - but she is by no means bound....[HR][/HR]​I'm sorry but there are not many companies that hand out: "Forty-eight KICKER Solo-Baric L7 10-inch Signature Gates series subs powered by 48 KICKER ZR1000 Power Amplifiers replaced previous components ....."
and say here you are now go play it's all yours, Oh and here have our technical staff, oh and our engineers, are all at your disposal. I'm sorry the press release may sugar coat it as a "Partnership", but its trully a Sponsorship. $150,000 in MSRP, I'm pretty sure was not just handed out by Gates for the equipment. 
Oh I bet she could just walk away, without the vehicle. 
With press releases, you really need to read between the lines. I sorry I reall don't want to sit and argue about it and I'm not trying to say Gates is a liar. 


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 9:22 PM 5-8-2002]


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

I was just handed my subs, they gave them to me - then I left the shop where I was working that sold that brand, no questions asked - the rep never said anything about it, never asked for them back or anything....she owns the vehicle - it's hers.....it doesn't matter if you don't believe me - but I got it strait fromt he horses mouth - I have talked with her persionaly, both through AIM and inperson at world finals and Texas Heat Wave among other places....what you chose to believe is your deal - I was just making sure that the trut was out there to be had.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was just handed my subs, they gave them to me - then I left the shop where I was working that sold that brand, no questions asked - the rep never said anything about it, never asked for them back or anything....she owns the vehicle - it's hers.....it doesn't matter if you don't believe me - but I got it strait fromt he horses mouth - I have talked with her persionaly, both through AIM and inperson at world finals and Texas Heat Wave among other places....what you chose to believe is your deal - I was just making sure that the trut was out there to be had.[HR][/HR]​If you are referring to your self being sponsored and they just gave you the subs, it is not even a drop in the bucket. this shall end here. See the recent link on the Trempro website as to if Alma is sponsored. http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=33;t=000774#000006 
I don't want you to think I am try to flame you, nor play the little Tit for tat game of whos wrong or right. I just beleive in correcting when correction is needed. 
I do respect your opinions and advice you post here Red GTI VR6, and contine to look forward to your post.
P.S. You are right that Alma ownes the truck out right, he owned the truck before competeing if I am correct.


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 4:29 PM 5-9-2002]


----------



## J*Gee (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

(2)Infinity Perfect 12.1 in the closet. Should be installed by mid-June







...


----------



## CrysTalis (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

2 10 W7's ....Can u say tight?


----------



## detroitdj (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*

this one.....
I'm having a custom (Tornado Red) fiberglass enclosure made for my trunk. Its gonna be tight. But, for now, this thing rocks !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















[Modified by detroitdj, 2:54 PM 5-19-2002]


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

Whatever - doesn't matter to me - I know what i've heard and who I've heard it from, I'm tired of playing this little game - I seriously doubt that there are ppl on there are could give two flips......there must be somehting that isn't being said or is being misunderstood.....


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whatever - doesn't matter to me - I know what i've heard and who I've heard it from, I'm tired of playing this little game - I seriously doubt that there are ppl on there are could give two flips......there must be somehting that isn't being said or is being misunderstood.....







[HR][/HR]​Well I care, I have been in this stereo game too long for when I prove my point, http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=33;t=000774#000006 . Here is why I have a problem, It seems when most are proven wrong on here, they just aren't big enough to say the other is right. When I'm wrong I admit it. 
as for you







save it for some one that actually talks out their ass. I take the roll eys as disrespect.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whatever - doesn't matter to me - I know what i've heard and who I've heard it from, I'm tired of playing this little game - I seriously doubt that there are ppl on there are could give two flips......there must be somehting that isn't being said or is being misunderstood.....








Well I care, I have been in this stereo game too long for when I prove my point, http://www.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=33;t=000774#000006 . Here is why I have a problem, It seems when most are proven wrong on here, they just aren't big enough to say the other is right. When I'm wrong I admit it. 
as for you







save it for some one that actually talks out their ass. I take the roll eys as disrespect.[HR][/HR]​WTF? i'm not wrong - i've talked to her in person and heard it from her - not from some forum - as i have said - it doesn't matter to me whether someone else is sponsored or not - i'm not into that soap opera sh!t, you can believe what you want, i know where I have gotten my information and I chose to believe it - when i have been proven wrong on here I have come to say that I was proven wrong - in this case there is no need to say that I have been proven wrong since I know where I have gotten my information from and know it to not be false...you were talking about the problem with this forum being that ppl won' t admit it when they're wrong? I think the problem is that some people won't let things go---god - how else do you think wars are started? And for your information....my







= "geez...can't we just let thi go and get back on topic?" I can't help it if you take it as one thing and someone else takes it as another...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Red GTi VR6)*

Ok, dropped.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (cratz2)*


----------



## Mr.2Boosted (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Dextrose)*

so just out of curiosity...what is the best setup for someone who listens to nothing but trance. The main thing is that i want to avoid as much of the rattling as possible. 10w6/solobaric? with a phoenix gold amp?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What kinda subs you got? (Mr.2Boosted)*

I would suggest maybe a aluminum sub, in a sealed box. Sealed boxes have a smother response (Flat), which in turn won't make the lower bass so boomy. Depending on the TS parameters you can get quite the accurate bass reproduction from a rather average size box.


----------

